# Can we start a "stock" .msq file thread?



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

Feel free to list your .msq tunes for Megasquirt for your set-ups here with any special info.

I think a thread of this sort will simplify the initial set-up for first timers.

All motor set-ups are welcome, but some good stock motor set-up tunes would be nice.

Also feel free to voice your opinion about a tune as well.

If this thread goes nowhere, oh well at least i tried...


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

reserved.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

IMHO this is exactly what msruns is for.. if people would bother to use it!


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

For all the new people that don't know where to go, here it is..

www.MSruns.com and www.msefi.com


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

I may not have superior search skills but msruns is full of broken links and 1 off set-ups. It would just be nice to get an archive of stock tunes.


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

Or how about this, I dare you to find an msq file for ms2 for a stock 1.8 16v.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have tuned 13 (!) 16v's and not one stock 1.8 one. A sign perhaps  all kidding aside starting with the base ms2 msq and changing reqfuel, trigger settings and the idle valve gets you 90% there if not more. 

I have an ms1 2l 16v on abf cams and a real abf msq posted. Open either and export the ve and fuel tables.


----------



## .:RDUBBIN (Jun 27, 2008)

I would be interested in some stock maps too. I am about to setup a MS1 PCB v2.2 on my 16v for my Caddy. I have seen MS but this will be my first time setting one up.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Don't get too hung up on 'maps' as they can be different from setup to setup, with ITB ones being the most notorious for being wildly different. 

Focus on getting the right hardware with the right mods installed, make sure the key software settings are changed from the default file (generally trigger settings, idle valve, spark config, req_fuel). 

The goal of Megasquirt is to *teach* people to understand their engines and EFI more thoroughly. Leverage the existing knowledge base, but really try to figure out why/how certain people have set things up certain ways.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that there is a MSQ for a stock 1.8 16v on, www.SpitfireEFI.com. Along with a bunch of other MSQs that can be made to work on just about any set up with a few changes. 

No 2 motors are same, What works on motor A might not work on motor B. Even if they are both 1.8 16v. You will have to adjust / change any MSQ or Map that you get. Any Map Or MSQ that you get will be a starting point for you to fine tune. 
Any one that is doing a MS install or tuning should read the Manual so that they can understand what they are doing and why..:beer:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> IMHO this is exactly what msruns is for.. if people would bother to use it!


 its true... 


:laugh: 

ive posted on there before, and used it to search for stock-ish maps for other brand engines im less familiar with, but as someone mentioned already it seems like many of the msqs posted on there are "initial start up" tunes, and rarely ever followed up with a totally tuned map once the car is running... 

which is what prompted us to start the msq thing on spitfire. mostly because i wanted to be able to find that stuff easily for myself :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Post your finished ones there!!


----------

